# Saudades



## SOARG

sé que la palabra existe tal cual en castellano, pero no encuentro toda la significacion.......... alguien losabe?
gracias!


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Soarg.
¿Qué te parece añoranza o morriña?
Saludos.
O


----------



## Vanda

Mais sobre saudade.


----------



## asmborges

O incluso "nostalgia", en algunos casos funciona.


----------



## MOC

Em Espanha usa-se a expressão "(h)echar de menos" para "sentir saudades". Não sei se na Argentina também se usará mas é o mais próximo que encontro.


----------



## nusa

MOC said:


> Em Espanha usa-se a expressão "(h)echar de menos" para "sentir saudades". Não sei se na Argentina também se usará mas é o mais próximo que encontro.


 
Oí MOC!

Uma dúvida muito frecuente, é "echar de menos". Se lhe ajuda, pense que não existe o verbo "hechar". Pode ver a palavra "hecho", mas vem do verbo "hacer". Por exemplo:La comida está hecha. O meu professor da escola dizia : Echa a la "h" de echar.

Saludos.

Obrigada se corrigem os meus erros.


----------



## MOC

nusa said:


> Oí MOC!
> 
> Uma dúvida muito fre*q*uente, é "echar de menos". Se lhe ajuda, pense que não existe o verbo "hechar". Pode ver a palavra "hecho", mas vem do verbo "hacer". Por exemplo:La comida está hecha. O meu professor da escola dizia : Echa a la "h" de echar.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Obrigada se corrigem os meus erros.


 
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Pus entre parentesís porque pensava que não tinha mas já tinha lido em sites espanhóis com "h". Pelos vistos também não estavam certos.


----------



## SOARG

gracias / obrigado a todos

Nusa, si echar de menos se escribe como lo escribió MOC!
es otro verbo! 
ciao!


----------



## nusa

SOARG said:


> Nusa, si echar de menos se escribe como lo escribió MOC!
> es otro verbo!


 
Hola SOARG!

Echar de menos: según el diccionario de la Real Academia de la lengua española, viene del portugués achar menos (hallar menos a alguién). Notar la falta de alguna persona. ( Creo que en francés sería "regretter" o "manquer").

Hecho: Es el participio irregular del verbo hacer (fazer en portugués, faire en francés)

Por lo cual no se puede decir "te hecho de menos". 
Saudade es añoranza por una persona, ciudad, etc... En España se dice: "Echo de menos a Juan" , "Echo de menos Lisboa" etc...

Espero haber ayudado, si no es así lo intentamos de nuevo...   
Un saludo...


----------



## Montsuel

SOARG said:


> sé que la palabra existe tal cual en castellano, pero no encuentro toda la significacion.......... alguien losabe?
> gracias!



la palabra SAUDADE como tal (sustantivo) no tiene traducción al castellano (por lo menos no el que hablo yo). Se debe traducir la frase completa, usando el verbo "extrañar". ejemplos:

Que saudade eu tenho da Bahia! = ¡Extraño mucho Bahia!
Estou com saudades de voçês = Los extraño.
Eu tinha muitas saudades da minha casa = Extrañaba mucho mi casa.
Fiquei com muitas saudades = Extrañé mucho.
etc...

como dijeron otros foreros, "extrañar" se puede reemplazar por "echar de menos", pero acá en argentina nadie usa esa expresión.


----------



## _Me Na_

Yo tenia entendido que esa palabra "saudade" a pesar que no tiene una traduccion exacta; la usan como "anhelo, añoranza, nostalgia" y puede utilizarse como una nostalgia triste o alegre; por ejemplo cuando extrañamos a alguien a quien amamos, sentimos Notalgia con amor o felicidad.


----------



## Montsuel

añoranza y nostalgia pueden ser, anhelo no.
pero me sigo inclinando por el uso del verbo "extrañar", ya que no existe un sustantivo que se defina como "acción de extrañar" (extrañamiento? extrañanza? jaja) y las palabras añoranza y nostalgia tienen una aceptación levemente diferente a la sensación de extrañar.
por lo menos en mi forma de pensar y sentir las cosas, la nostalgia es esa pena, esa leve tristeza de verse alejado de personas o lugares que uno aprecia, que surge cuando uno se pone a pensar en el asunto.
Extrañar va más allá de eso, porque incluye el deseo de volver a encontrarse con eso que le trae alegría, lo antes posible, y es un sentimiento que está presente todo el tiempo mientras dure la distancia.
Y la palabra añoranza no la uso nunca, ni siquiera me acordaba que existía! jeje, pero me suena a lo mismo que nostalgia.


----------



## SOARG

ya pues gracias!
entendi, pero no me parecia que habia una nota alegre en el verbo "extrañar" ,
sino mas bien nostalgica, 

pero bueno sique la palabra "saudades" existe en castellano, y en argentina tambien. Fue añadida porque esta palabra tiene un sentido muy fuerte
o sea claro extrañar, pero de manera muy positiva tambien, o sea sin tener esta angustia del extraño!(quizas es un poco fuerte, pero algo asi, lol!) 
y pues nada, no me cerraba totalmente, 

tal vez es una palabra que no tiene traduccion exacta como "fomentar" no tiene traduccion perfecta en frances por ejemplo!
pero gracias, me ayudaron !!!!! ;-)


----------



## Redline2200

Ya sé que esto es un poquito tarde, y también no hablo portugués  , pero encontré un artículo *muuuuy* interesante sobre el uso y significado de la palabra portugués _saudade._
El artículo está escrito en inglés (también se puede leer en español y portugués pero la versión en inglés es mucho más informativa), pero si a ustedes les interesa esta palabra tan interesante (y si pueden entender inglés), les sugiero que lean este artículo. ¡Aprendí mucho de él!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudade


----------



## SOARG

Redline2200!!!
recien lo lei, y sisisisi re interesante!
aprendi full tambien! ;-)
asi que muchisimas gracias
saludos


----------



## imac

Oi gente !!....tenho duas perguntas pra voces .... o qué é qué significa "chega de saudade ?
y "nao adianta" .... obrigado !


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Imac, 

Você já deve ter lido sobre o significado de saudade acima, não é?
Portanto 'chega de saudade' quer dizer que a pessoa não quer mais sentir saudades. Chegar aqui neste contexto é o mesmo que basta. 

_Não adianta_ tem o sentido de não valer a pena, não servir de nada. Veja a definição III, 2 do dicionário.


----------



## donnie_darko_07

Hola,

Como puedo decir "te extrano tanto", un amigo me dijo "estou morrendo de saudades de voce" pero eso me suena tan dramatico.

Gracias


----------



## spielenschach

No, esa palabra no existe pero ESTRANHAR  - admirarse


----------



## Foncas

Hola,

Si quieres puedes decir en portugués "tenho muitas saudades tuas", que es bastante más coloquial que la otra frase que tenias

Espero que te ayude


----------



## Outsider

spielenschach said:


> No, esa palabra no existe pero ESTRANHAR  - admirarse


Mas estranhar não quer dizer o mesmo que _extrañar_! É um falso amigo.

Concordo com a Foncas, _Tenho tantas saudades de ti/você_ ou _Tenho tantas saudades tuas/suas_ são boas traduções. Outra é _Sinto tanta falta de ti/você_.


----------



## jonquiliser

Em galego sempre ouvera "botar de menos", o qual parece ser incorrecto (segundo AGAL), e a forma correcta "achar de menos/em falta". Isso também se usa no português?


----------



## Outsider

Nunca ouvi nenhuma dessas expressões.


----------



## Alentugano

jonquiliser said:


> Em galego sempre ouvera "botar de menos", o qual parece ser incorrecto (segundo AGAL), e a forma correcta "achar de menos/em falta". Isso também se usa no português?


 
Sim, em _português alentejano _ pode-se ouvir "achar alguém (de) menos", no sentido de sentir a sua ausência, sendo que muitas vezes o "de" é omisso.


----------



## Outsider

Muito interessante! Tive o cuidado de dizer apenas que nunca tinha ouvido as expressões, porque suspeitei que pudessem ser usadas perto da fronteira com a Galiza. Afinal, existem no Sul!


----------



## MOC

A única zona do alentejo que conheço é a zona do alto alentejo proxima da fronteira com Espanha, e aí posso garantir que há várias expressões nitidamente com influência do castelhano. Por este motivo não estranhei tanto.


----------



## jonquiliser

Aha, interessante! Mas segundo li, a influência é o revés; a expressão castelá "echar de menos" parece originar do gl/pt "achar de menos". Ou isso dizen os galeguista na página do AGAL:



> 2005/05/08.- Com respeito à expressom espanhola ''echar de menos'' tenho entendido que o verbo ''echar'' é influência do galego-português ACHAR. A versom galega dessa expressom seria entom ''achar de menos''? A miúde falando galego ouve-se ''botar de menos'' o que semelha um decalque claro do espanhol...estou no certo? (Fernando)
> 
> Com efeito, amigo, a expressom espanhola "echar de menos" é decalque da galego-portuguesa "achar de menos, achar em falta", que, como Coromines ensinou, nas suas origens significava literalmente "nom achar", e servia para expressar o que hoje o português moderno comum expressa na locuçom TER SAUDADE. Depois, curiosidades ou não tanto, na Galiza houve pessoas que decalcaram sobre o espanhol "echar de menos" a expressão "botar de menos" num processo onde muitos contextos do espanhol "echar" são decalcados com o verbo "botar". Bom exemplo do que nom deveria ser.


----------



## jazyk

> Mas estranhar não quer dizer o mesmo que _extrañar_! É um falso amigo.


Bom, não exatamente. A diferença é que estranhar em português é um verbo pessoal e em espanhol é impessoal (cf. gostar e gustar).

Estranhou as cores que a mulher escolheu para a parede.
Le extrañaron los colores que la mujer eligió para la pared.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Não fui bem preciso. _Extrañar_ inclui o sentido de "estranhar", mas também pode querer dizer "ter saudades de" (e ainda dizem que a palavra é intraduzível), como na frase _Te extraño_. No nosso contexto, é este último significado que tem sentido.

P.S. A propósito, *Donnie*, "Estou morrendo de saudades de você" é uma boa tradução de _"Te extraño tanto"_. Não soa tão melodramático em português como deve parecer em espanhol, porque é uma frase bastante comum.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Donnie,

Para nós, morrer de saudade não é nada dramático, mas muito do cotidiano. Vivo morrendo de saudades disto ou daquilo! Morremos de saudades de tudo e por tudo a toda hora. Portanto, não tenha medo de morrer de saudades. Será mais um!


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Estranha tanta estrenheza, não estranha? Mas para estranhar mais um bocado, tenho ouvido (ou lido, já nem sei) algures a expressão "achar a faltar", mesmo não lembro se em contexto galego ou português. Alguém sabe se realmente é de algum uso no português padrão actual? As formas "achar a menos" ou "achar de menos" ou "achar menos", portuguesas na origem e base da espanhola "echar de menos" (literalmente "deitar de menos"), como muito bem se diz acima, são arcaicas, e fora o "alentajanismo" que se cita, penso que de escasso rendimento na língua mais recente. A este respeito gostava que alguém me dissese como se pode traduzir um outro sentido espanhol de "echar de menos", que nada tem a ver com as saudades", e que vem a ser qualquer coisa como "apareceber-se da falta de..." ou "dar pela falta de..." ou "lamentar a falta de..." como, por exemplo: "echó de menos una pizarra en que poder desarrollar las fórmulas que le venían a la cabeza", ou "echamos de menos algunas medidas que corrijan estos abusos". Ninguém pode ter saudades de um quadro ou de umas medidas, por muito necessárias que sejam!


----------



## Outsider

Além de "dar pela falta de", também pode dizer "sentir a falta de". Mas são expressões com sentidos um pouco diferentes:

dar pela falta de --> aperceber-se de que algo falta
sentir a falta de --> sentir a necessidade de algo que não está disponível. Também se diz de pessoas.


----------



## Tomby

Na minha opinião "_echar de menos_" (em espanhol) é sentir a ausência de uma pessoa ou de uma coisa. Por exemplo: "_Echo de menos a mi madre_" ou "_Echo de menos las fiestas de mi pueblo_". 
Logicamente, como diz MOC, entre vilas fronteiriças há várias expressões com influência castelhana e vice-versa. Em Salamanca, nos painéis onde indica a "_calle_" [rua] diz "_rúa_". Ou seja, na capital mais culta de Espanha usa uma palavra portuguesa para indicar as ruas. No obstante no DRAE aparece a palavra "_rúa_" como sinónimo de viela, mas eu nunca ouvi este termo [_rúa_] em espanhol. 
Finalmente, penso que "estranhar" além de sentir surpresa ou admiração, acho que também pode significar "nostalgia" ou "saudades": _"Estranha forma de vida". Foi por vontade de Deus... _(Amália Rodrigues). 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Hum, Tombatossals, na frase "estranha forma de vida" parece-me que a ideia é mesmo _rara/extraña forma de vida/vivir_. 

P.S. Muito interessante o que disse acerca de Salamanca! Quando estive lá, não notei, mas também foi só uma breve passagem.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider, repare neste link fotográfico de Salamanca (na página 3) a "Rúa Mayor" e a "Rúa Antigua".
Agradeço as suas correcções.
Boa noite!


----------



## jazyk

Não vejo por que a palavra _rúa_ houvera de ser de origem portuguesa. O próprio dicionário que você citou refere-a como proveniente do latim _ruga_. Note-se também que a mesma palavra sobrevive no francês _rue.

_Jazyk


----------



## donnie_darko_07

Pois muito obrigado por todas as respostas, voces me deram tantas frases, mas eu estava procurando uma expressao brasileira entao obrigado a Venda por me dizer que morrendo de saudades e normal no brasil.  E tambem e interessante pra perceber as diferencas entre as expressoes brasileiras e portuguesas.  Obrigado


----------



## adhys7

QUISIERA SABER COMO SE DICE "TE EXTRAÑO MUCHO" EN PORTUGUES GRACIAS


----------



## MOC

Tenho muitas saudades tuas. 

Tenho muitas saudades suas.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido adhys7

Como pode ver, temos uma longa discussão sobre o termo, acima.


----------



## Marcos Paulo

Donnie, em português do Brasil, a tradução correta ou mais aproximada para "te extraño tanto" seria "estou com tanta saudade de você...". Há algo na musicalidade da voz, que confere à expressão a sua profundidade, neste caso, eu representei pelas reticências (...) no final da frase. É como se você falasse isso e deixasse no ar algo mais que gostaria de dizer (mas não disse).

A palavra saudade só existe em português. Falo pelos brasileiros, gabamo-nos de sermos os únicos no mundo a sentir saudades, ou como  bem citado pela Vanda, costumamos morrer de saudades todos os dias, de algo ou de alguma coisa.

Morrer de saudade é ótimo. Se alguém morre de saudade de você, é porque você realmente é alguém muito especial para essa pessoa.

Em português (brasileiro) de rua, se diz informalmente "estou com tanta saudade de ti


----------



## MOC

Marcos Paulo said:


> Falo pelos brasileiros, gabamo-nos de sermos os únicos no mundo a sentir saudades, ou como  bem citado pela Vanda, costumamos morrer de saudades todos os dias, de algo ou de alguma coisa.



A palavra não é do Brasil. É de todos os países de língua portuguesa.


----------



## Marcos Paulo

Com certeza, MOC. Todos os países que falam português usam a palavra saudade. Retificando, então, nós, de língua portuguesa, somos os únicos que sentimos saudades. Os de língua espanhola "extrañan", enquanto que os de língua inglesa "perdem" continuamente (I'm missing you). Um abraço.


----------



## Marcelina1974

hola, queria saber si alguien me ayuda con la definicion de saudade, no se como se aplica, en que circunstancias...
Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Marcelina, 

Como temos várias discussões sobre o assunto, coloquei sua pergunta no tópico discutido. Lendo os _posts _acima você terá uma ampla explicação sobre saudade.


----------



## the_teacher

Hola a todos ! Quisiera saber cual es el significado de la palabra _*"saudade"*_. La escuhé en una película en la que decían que estaba relacionada con tristeza. ¿Es así?


Gracias !


----------



## Macunaíma

Embora muitos gostem de acalentar o mito de que saudade é uma palavra intraduzível, a verdade é que, no principal dos seus usos hoje, ela é bastante corriqueira: descreve simples nostalgia.

O sentido em que ela é, aí sim, muito peculiar é o de descrever um sentimento que é ao mesmo tempo triste e consolador. É a dor pungente que se sente de não se ter mais quem/o que se amou, mas uma dor que, paradoxalmente, consola, porque é como se fosse tudo o que resta de quem/ do que se amou. Pense em um amor não correspondido: sofre-se, mas não se quer deixar de amar. Saudade é mais ou menos assim. Eu me lembro de ter lido uma definição de saudade como 'um sentimento de incompletude deixado pela perda do que se estima ou ama'.


----------



## azul84

the_teacher said:


> Hola a todos ! Quisiera saber cual es el significado de la palabra _*"saudade"*_. La escuhé en una película en la que decían que estaba relacionada con tristeza. ¿Es así?
> 
> 
> Gracias !


 
Hola teacher!
Sí, tiene relación con tristeza.
Mire esta definición: DRAE
Saludos.


----------



## missfleurette

Implica tristeza pero yo lo entiendo más como añoranza. Cuando echas de menos a alguien dices "tenho saudades de vôce" o "tenho saudades tuas" si no me equivoco. que alguien me corrija si dije algo mal!


----------



## Mangato

La entiendo como la nostalgia que se siente por algo que en estos momentos está lejano y se recuerda con cariño: Un amor, un tiempo, un país...

*Eu sinto saudade do Brasil......*
Tambiénpuede ser definida  por una frase que me parecece maravillosa
*Sinto a sua falta*

En España, no sé si en America también, utilizamos el equivalente MORRIÑA, palabra gallega recogida en el DRAE " Tristeza o melancolía por la nostalgia de la tierra natal", pero su connotación es mucho mas amplia

Indudablemente es más fácil sentirla que explicarla.

Saludos

MG​


----------



## JT8D

Macunaíma said:


> Embora muitos gostem de acalentar o mito de que saudade é uma palavra intraduzível, a verdade é que, no principal dos seus usos hoje, ela é bastante corriqueira: descreve simples nostalgia.
> 
> O sentido em que ela é, aí sim, muito peculiar é o de descrever um sentimento que é ao mesmo tempo triste e consolador. É a dor pungente que se sente de não se ter mais quem/o que se amou, mas uma dor que, paradoxalmente, consola, porque é como se fosse tudo o que resta de quem/ do que se amou. Pense em um amor não correspondido: sofre-se, mas não se quer deixar de amar. Saudade é mais ou menos assim. Eu me lembro de ter lido uma definição de saudade como 'um sentimento de incompletude deixado pela perda do que se estima ou ama'.


 
Parabéns!  Sua resposta foi uma verdadeira poesia.


----------



## the_teacher

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas !!!! De verdad me aclararon
 la duda, gracias !!  O brigado !!!!!


Saludos a todos !!!!!


----------



## JABON

Macunaíma said:


> Embora muitos gostem de acalentar o mito de que saudade é uma palavra intraduzível, a verdade é que, no principal dos seus usos hoje, ela é bastante corriqueira: descreve simples nostalgia.
> 
> O sentido em que ela é, aí sim, muito peculiar é o de descrever um sentimento que é ao mesmo tempo triste e consolador. É a dor pungente que se sente de não se ter mais quem/o que se amou, mas uma dor que, paradoxalmente, consola, porque é como se fosse tudo o que resta de quem/ do que se amou. Pense em um amor não correspondido: sofre-se, mas não se quer deixar de amar. Saudade é mais ou menos assim. Eu me lembro de ter lido uma definição de saudade como 'um sentimento de incompletude deixado pela perda do que se estima ou ama'.



 Até hoje compreendi o profundo significado da palavra, depois de muito tempo de ouvir canções com ela.

  Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

JABON said:


> Até Só hoje compreendi o profundo significado da palavra, depois de muito tempo de ouvir canções com ela.


Uma pequena correcção.


----------



## Lusitania

> Mas estranhar não quer dizer o mesmo que _extrañar_! É um falso amigo.


 
No Algarve utiliza-se "estranhar-se". Mas não no mesmo sentido de saudade, mas no de "echar de menos". Por exemplo: "Ontem fomos ao café e estranhámos que não estivesses lá" e também usamos o achar de menos, mas para coisas: "Fui comprar sal e achei de menos" quando há menos coisas que o normal por exemplo.


----------



## ibeka

MOC said:


> Tenho muitas saudades tuas.
> 
> Tenho muitas saudades suas.


hola me puede decir como se dice extraño mucho los tiempos de antes


----------



## willy2008

donnie_darko_07 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Como puedo decir "te extrano tanto", un amigo me dijo "estou morrendo de saudades de voce" pero eso me suena tan dramatico.
> 
> Gracias


Sinto sua falta.


----------



## Sophie_C

willy2008 said:


> hola me puede decir como se dice extraño mucho los tiempos de antes




Sinto falta dos tempos de antes!
Tenho muitas saudades dos tempos passados!
...


----------



## transductor1

Aqui na Bahia falam com frequencia "morro de saudade" e parece sim dramática mas como outras expressões tem algo de veracidade porque não estão longe as doenças psicosomáticas. E a saudade doe (da dolor). 
No que diz respeito à tradução inclino-me  por "añoranza"


----------



## Lindaaaa

Queria consultarles si esa palabra se la escribe para una enamorada especificamente, porque existe una relacion amorosa entre ellos ó se puede usar entre amigas y amigos.
gracias


----------



## coquis14

Bienvenida* Lindaaaa*
Su pregunta no se entiende muy bien pero le aclaro que el término se puede usar en más contextos que solo entre enamorados.Vea algunas discusiones anteriores
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=236505
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=994401
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=880758

Saludos


----------



## willy2008

No solo para personas,alguien puede estar con saudade de un lugar, de su pueblo natal etc.


----------



## Mangato

Saudade puedes traducirla (más o menos) por añoranza.  Y se siente respecto de  la enamorada, de los amigos, de una etapa de la vida, de un pais en el que se ha vivido...


----------



## Lorena993

'Morrer de saudades' não é dramático significa que você sentiu muita saudade da outra pessoa. É muito dito para tudo: "Estava morrendo de saudade da escola" ou "Estou morrendo de saudade da minha casa"; "Estou morrendo de saudade da comida da minha mãe", mas tem o mesmo sentido se for dito: "Estou com muitas saudades suas"; "Estou com muta saudade de casa"; "Estou com muita saudade da comida da minha mãe", etc;


----------

